# Räucherschrank



## Ingo Bingo (15. November 2004)

Hallo Angler/innen, |wavey: 

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag / Abend !!  

Ich möchte mal nachfragen, ob der eine oder andre von euch eine Bauanleitung für einen Räucherschrank hat oder Räucherofen. es gab da mal vor langer Zeit eine in der Angelwoche. Leider hab ich sie verloren.Voll zum :c :v .
Mein Bruder ist Metallbauer von Beruf und somit wollt er mir wohl helfen #6 . Nur ohne Anleitung wird das nix.#t 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier etwas interessantes für mich. Immerhin hat mir bis jetzt immer jemand geholfen.Wenns geht, würde ich auch gerne Bilder sehen, weil ich keine ahnung hab was so ein räucherschrank/ofen alles haben muss etc.|kopfkrat 

freu mich schon..


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

Guck mal auf der Seite von Muddyliz.
Mußt ganz nach unten scrollen
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#start


----------



## Ingo Bingo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

Hey Garfield. danke das du dich so bemühst. vielen dank

Ein ewiges Petri von mir !!


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

Keine Ursache
Ich weiß nur zufällig wo's steht :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ingo Bingo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

hehe.. #d  war klar..#6


----------



## muddyliz (16. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

@ Garfield0815:
He, du alter Gauner, du machst mich noch arbeitslos ))
Danke.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Garfield0815:
> He, du alter Gauner, du machst mich noch arbeitslos ))
> Danke.
> Gruß muddyliz


Bitte  :q  :q  :q 
Ich kenn deine Seite bald auswendig, so oft treibe ich mich da rum :q  :q 
Ist aber auch super, wenn ich ne Anregung brauche bin ich erst mal auf deiner Seite #6 
So, genug gelobt :q  :q


----------



## prinzi-butt (17. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

moin,
wenn du mal nen einfachen räucherschrank aus holz sehen willst, dann komm vorbei
gruss


----------



## vk58 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*



			
				prinzi-butt schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> wenn du mal nen einfachen räucherschrank aus holz sehen willst, dann komm vorbei
> gruss


Und wo hängst Du jetzt Deine Klamotten rein?:q


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

@prinzi-butt
aus Holz????
Das will ich auch sehen! Allerdings etwas weit von Hamburg zu Euch. Vielleicht machst Du mal ein Foto davon und den Details?


----------



## aalkiller (20. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

einen kleiderschrank braucht kein mensch !!!
holzräucherofen


----------



## Fangnix (20. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

...und nach 10mal benutzen ist der selber weggeräuchert :q :q :q

ne, im Ernst, was ist das für ein Holz, das das nicht einfach so wegbrennt? Wie lang ist die Lebensdauer? Kann es passieren, das der Schrank mit "verraüchert" wird?

Fangnix


----------



## aalkiller (21. November 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

der ofen ist nun sechs jahre alt, und raucht immer noch gut vor sich hin.
habe heute mal eine bauanleitung zum bau eines holzräucherofen gebastelt.
wie bastel ich mir einen holzräucherofen.​


----------



## Werderfischer (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Räucherschrank*

Hallo Ingo , schön das du dich für´s Räuchern Interessierst , aber wenn du einen Ofen bauen willst , dann solltest du auch das Räuchern lernen . Also wenn du lußt hast dann komme am Samstag vorbei bei mir zu hause . Dort Räuchere ich zwei Durchgänge vom 180 Aalen , oder ruf mich an . Gruß Holger dein Jugendwart . Und denke dran Sonntag im Fischereihafen ist Jugendbingo . Super Preise 
Petri Holger    fvbz.de


----------

